# AC Fan Problem



## pinetoplakesidecabin (8 mo ago)

My AC condenser fan will not start when the AC is turned on; however, if I give it a spin (with a chop stick) it runs just fine (until it kicks off again). Is the fan motor ruined or can I still save it?


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Bad capacitor


----------

